# Των οικιών ημών...



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

«Των οικιών ημών εμπιμπραμένων» είναι ο τίτλος του σημερινού άρθρου των Γιάννη Μαρίνου στο Βήμα. Γιά κάτσε να δω τι γίνεται μ’ αυτό το γνωστό-άγνωστο σκέφτηκα. Και, όπως περίμενα, βρήκα χάος.

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, να μεταφέρω εδώ το μύθο του Αισώπου, που είναι σύντομος, απλός και δεν χρειάζεται μετάφραση:

γεωργοῦ παῖς κοχλίας ὤπτει. ἀκούσας δὲ αὐτῶν τριζόντων ἔφη· “ὦ κάκιστα ζῷα, τῶν οἰκιῶν ὑμῶν ἐμπιπραμένων αὐτοὶ ᾄδετε;” ὁ λόγος δηλοῖ, ὅτι πᾶν τὸ παρὰ καιρὸν δρώμενον ἐπονείδιστον. 

Ναι, λάθος μάς παραδίνεται. Γιατί τα ρήματα είναι _*πίμπρημι*_ και *εμπίμπρημι* (και, εδώ, μεσοπαθητικό *εμπίμπραμαι*). Αντιγράφω την ετυμολογία από το λήμμα *εμπρησμός* του ΛΝΕΓ:

[ΕΤΥΜ. μτγν. < αρχ. _ἐμπίμπρημι < εν- + πίμπρημπι_ «καίω, φλέγω» < _πίμ-πρη-μι_ < θ. _πρη-_ < *pré, εκτεταμ. βαθμ. τού I.E. *pre-us-, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε με διάφορες σημ. (το -us- αποτελεί θεματική παρέκταση) […]]

Αυτό το —_πιμ_— που κάνει τη ζημιά, το ΕΛΝΕΓ το περιγράφει σαν «ενεστωτικό αναδιπλασιασμό και εισαγωγή ερρίνου».

Αυτή την εισαγωγή δεν την έκαναν παλιά όλοι και τα ευρήματα χωρίς το έρρινο (στο TLG) είναι πάμπολλα. Βαρέθηκα να τα αθροίσω, αλλά είναι πάνω από 100 σε διάφορους τύπους. Σχετική αναφορά γίνεται και στο LSJ: «as if from *ἐμπιπράω*». Στο διαδίκτυο τα _εμπιπραμένων_ είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα _εμπιμπραμένων_. Με το έρρινο το γράφουν, υποθέτω, όσοι συμβουλεύονται κάποιο λεξικό ενώ χωρίς το (δεύτερο) έρρινο όσοι το απλοποιούν από μόνοι τους (δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό να συμβουλεύονται τον Αίσωπο).

Στις αλλαγές, πρέπει να βάλουμε και το γεγονός ότι συχνά παραλείπεται το δεύτερο σκέλος (που το έχουμε κάνει «υμείς άδετε») με το τραγούδι και επίσης ότι συνήθως το γυρνάμε στο πρώτο πρόσωπο (με συνέχεια, όταν υπάρχει, «ημείς άδομεν»). Μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση βρίσκει:

υμών εμπιμπραμένων: 9.560
υμών εμπιπραμένων: 10.500
ημών εμπιμπραμένων: 13.500
ημών εμπιπραμένων: 17.900

Ναι, όσο πληθαίνουν οι αλλαγές από αυτό που έχουν τα λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ και Μείζον, για την ακρίβεια), πληθαίνουν και τα ευρήματα :) . Ενδιαφέρον έχει και η μικτή εκδοχή: _Των οικιών ημών εμπι(μ)πραμένων υμείς άδετε._ 

Πώς θα πρότεινα να το γράφετε; Εδώ καίγονται τα σπίτια μας κι εμείς τραγουδάμε το «μ» θα κοιτάμε;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2010)

Ενώ ο κόσμος καίγεται, [υμείς] το γράμμα μι χτενίζετε...


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Συνέχεια στο http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=150475&viewfull=1#post150475

Να δείτε που στο μέλλον θα χρησιμοποιείται το βιντεάκι της επικαιρότητας για να εικονογραφεί την παροιμία. (Αν και ο τίτλος εδώ είναι «Το δάσος καίγεται και ο κόσμος χορεύει».)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2012)

Τη φωτιά στο Γραμματικό που έκαψε τη μισή Αττική τη θυμάστε; Και τότε γιόρταζαν· τη νίκη της τοπικής ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2015)

Έγραφε χτες ο Γιώργος Παπαχρήστος στα Νέα:

Οι μέρες είναι κρίσιμες, οι ώρες επίσης. Και αν με ρωτούσε κάποιος «εξόριστε Ποιητή, στον αιώνα σου, λέγε, τι βλέπεις;», πάλι στο «Αξιον Εστί» θα κατέφευγα για να αντιγράψω: 
«Βλέπω τα έθνη, άλλοτες αλαζονικά, παραδομένα στη σφήκα και στο ξινόχορτο. Βλέπω τα πελέκια στον αέρα σκίζοντας προτομές Αυτοκρατόρων και Στρατηγών. Βλέπω τους εμπόρους να εισπράττουν σκύβοντας το κέρδος των δικών τους πτωμάτων. Βλέπω την αλληλουχία των κρυφών νοημάτων».
Βλέπω... βλέπω... την καταστροφή να πλησιάζει και εμείς, αλήθεια, τι κάνουμε εμείς;
Να το πω και αυτό ο καλλιτέχνης, καταφεύγοντας αυτή την φορά όχι στον Ελύτη, αλλά *στον Θουκυδίδη: «Των οικιών ημών εμπιπραμένων, ημείς άδομεν» είχε πει ο τεράστιος Θουκυδίδης για την πορεία της αθηναϊκής πολιτείας προς την καταστροφή.*
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5234895/akrws-aporrhton/​
Έκανα βόλτα στο διαδίκτυο και είδα ότι και άλλοι έχουν την ίδια εντύπωση, ότι το απόφθεγμα ανήκει στον Θουκυδίδη. Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο ιστορικός για την πορεία της αθηναϊκής πολιτείας προς την καταστροφή, αλλά δεν λέει το αισώπειο.


----------

